
Ask HN: Missing FCC comments? - godelski
I&#x27;m trying to figure out if anyone else&#x27;s FCC comments weren&#x27;t posted. I had posted one a few months back and could not find it through[1]. So I posted another one two days ago and have still not found it. I can find some of my friends, but not others. First I posted was through Battle for the net[2] and the second was through the EFF[3].<p>My comment through BFTN did go to my representatives, who did email me back.<p>Anyone else failed to find their comment?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fcc.gov&#x2F;ecfs&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.battleforthenet.com&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dearfcc.org&#x2F;
======
yebyen
I had this happen too, my experience is the same as the other posters when I
used comcastroturf to post a comment. There was no sign the FCC received it at
all.

If you submit your comment directly to the FCC, you get a confirmation e-mail,
you don't get signed up for any mailing list (comcastroturf tried to sign me
up for a mailing list), and you will see it posted to the site after a day or
so passes, when they have reviewed it.

It's very interesting that so many robo-comments in support of Axe'ing the
Title II laws were posted to the site, if they are being manually reviewed by
someone... it's almost as if the FCC already knows what direction they're
going to take, and this comment period is just a dog and pony show so they can
say they had one.

~~~
godelski
Thanks, filing directly gives me a confirmation email. Hopefully I see that
comment post in the next few (working) days.

~~~
yebyen
Mine only took a day to get posted, I think they must be reviewing them very
carefully... /s

------
mkstowegnv
This is slightly off topic but because of this story I went looking for my FCC
comments [1] and decided to search for all recent (last week) comments from my
small-population, somewhat-limited-ethnicity zip code, and discovered hundreds
of anti-neutrality comments with very unlikely surnames. Every one of the ten
I sampled failed a zabasearch.com search and looking in the property
appraiser's website different owners are listed for the addresses given.
Apparently fake comments continue to be common e.g. [2].
[1][https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/](https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/)
[2][https://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2017/05/26/victims-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2017/05/26/victims-
demand-fcc-remove-fake-anti-net-neutrality-comments/#68b771716e79)

------
lgierth
Apparantly FCC had to throttle their commenting system.

> IMPORTANT NOTE: these numbers STILL represent only a portion of the final
> totals, and due to the massive numbers, comments and emails will be
> delivered over several days.

[https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2017-07-13-update-
his...](https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2017-07-13-update-historic-day-
of-action-for-net-neutrality/)

~~~
godelski
I think the strange part about it, though, is the one that I posted a few
months back isn't there. But thank you for this notice.

------
infogulch
I submitted directly via the FCC website and it was posted the day after I
submitted it.

I would assume posting directly via the FCC is more reliable and also carries
more weight than submitting a filled out template via an api. (If they can
tell the difference.)

------
csinchok
The best thing is to post your comment directly on the FCC's website.
Downtime/batch posting of comments can mean that your comment could show up
late, or maybe not at all.

